# THA Icon - High quality android icon packs! [icons] + [ADW themes]



## ThaPHLASH

Word up Rootzwiki...

Let me share all my amazing android icon packs with you, links below will give you free icons to play with.










This is my original pack and all 500+ icons are included!!!

Get it as ADW theme!

Or even this Photoshop template to make your own!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

This one will be epic! ...*Tha krom*... want more? show some luv!










very very shinny samples!

very very shinny ADW theme!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha wood* is organic and very versatile, i can think of a million themes to do with this!









This is the highest quality of android icons in tha world.

This is the highest quality of android ADW themes in tha world.


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

i gat *Tha shag* icons right here, don't blame me for the weirdness... 









Samples of shag swag! ...so weird...

and Tha Shag ADW theme! ...


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Sometimes it just happens... crazy themers like you will find a use for *Tha Crack*!









Too much vodka cereals this morning...

A nice Crackalakin' ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I wanted to do this set for a while now, so i did... all the icons in this pack comes in 3 colors so mix and match is very easy... Thats 1626 icons in the premium pack, a themer's wet dream. introducing... *Tha TRON*.









So syfy-ish, real fun...


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

This is my latest experiment gone wrong... imagine you stuck in a spaceship millions of miles away from earth, your looking outside the hub and its pitch black dead space ahead, suddenly you hear a noise? something is with you on the ship? *Tha Entity*.








Supernatural phenomena...

This is a classic ADW theme!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

No animals were harmed in the making of *Tha Savannah* icon pack!









I feel like traveling now...

Feel this ADW theme


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Realistic crumbles with every icons following every crease and folds, need inspiration? Get *Tha Paper*!









I tell all of you like i told all of them, these icons are just paper thin...

get it paperboy!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

These icons made onto fine sculpted crystal to create a one-of-a-kind keepsake, for a 3d look with unmatched quality get *Tha Crystal*!









These one took quit a lot of fine tuning...

Crystal clear ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Cold, detailed and realistic. If your Phone keeps freezing there's only one way to survive the blistering cold get *Tha Ice* pack!









brrrrrrrrr...


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I went to hell and back to make this awesome collection, here is the best burning icons ever made delivered in to settings: Medium roasted and Burned to a crisp. Welcome in *Tha Inferno*!









Real burning lava! Incredible!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Luxe* is a high end set of icons made of unusual and unique material like gold and diamonds, spectacular, it will make any device a standout creation! 









Amazing details for sure!

Classy ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Keyboard* vintage android icons is a icon pack for the nostalgic in you, before haptic feedback there was click-clac feedbacks, those were the days! 









old skool interface!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Natural* is a great and comfortable android icon pack, bringing you one step closer to nature and handcrafted to look very real on your devices! 









Soft and natural feel, great for creating a unique theme!

ADW theme all natural


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Ice Cream* android icon pack will make you scream! Great for the summer and that new version of android coming out. 









You scream i scream for Ice Cream!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Post-it* android icon pack is the best post-it icons out there, made to have a unique rotation and color scheme on your screen for a more realistic feel 









Remind, communicate and organize!

And Tha Post-it ADW theme


----------



## ThaPHLASH

*Tha Flesh* android icon pack is full of horror, gore and mostly straight out of a nightmare. Use at your own risk as you may get some kind of trauma! 









Stitched up wounds and zombies!

and here's some ADW gore!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Shock* is a high voltage android icon pack! use with caution, very hazardous! 









!150 000 volt!

Get this as ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Stormtrooper* Inspired by Star wars Storm Trooper is a very original android icon set that you wont find anywhere! 









StormTrooper needs icons too!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Arkvader* Inspired by Star wars Dark Vader... very powerful! 









The force is strong in these!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Scanline* Are somehow very retro... reminds me of a 80's terminal. 









Turn your phone into a vintage monitor!

Super scan this ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Metal* android icons are sure to give your device that solid look. 









Carefully crafted!

Get some ADW synergy now!

Tha Metalpress, without background!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Spider* amazing android icons inspired by your friendly neighborhood Spider-Man. 









Hold onto your webs, spider-fan!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Venom* android icons goes so very well with Tha Spider icons, its unreal!. 









extraterrestrial symbiote!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Gundam* mechas madness, anime classic. 









Giant robots are a sure win!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Warfare* android icons, certain death, or ultimate victory? 









Never surrender!


ADW theme coming soon


----------



## ThaPHLASH

*Tha LiteBrite* android icons, an experiment preferably to use on a not busy dark background. 









A very versatile pack!

old school ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Autobots* android icons, inspired by the transformers. 









Robots in disguise!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Offset* android icons is not your typical set, straight up hallucination guaranteed. 









try them with caution!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Steampunk* android icons in between technology and romance. 









Very detailed... amazing variety!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha America* icons inspired by non-other than Captain America. 









Another nice super hero set!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Superman* is a android icon pack of steel! 









These super hero set just keep coming!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Thing* Inspired by Ben Grimm from the Fantastic Four! 









It's clobberin' time!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Rcade* transform your android in a coin-operated entertainment machine! 









The golden age of arcade late 1980s


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Flip* icons in digital format on a split flap display!









Clean simple flip-it style!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Batman* icons made in Gotham City and inspired by Bruce Wayne.









Equip your Bat-phone in order to fight crime!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Weed* specifically requested icons made with natural hemp.









This one is pretty self-explanatory!


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Knob* stylish controllers will make your device look very good!









Made with great attention to details.


ADW theme coming soon


----------



## ThaPHLASH

*Tha Google+* in honor of the new social media experience!









This first of its kind, worldwide.


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Mickey* bring joy with this colorful set!









Good for the kid in you.


ADW theme coming soon

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Whiteout* is clean and simple, because sometimes that's what we want... There also called "LauncherPro Original" on my site! 









So versatile!

A nice simple Whiteout ADW theme


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Folder* android icons for a virtual container system files. 









Store everything!

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Smurf* will smurf you phone smurfin' hot! 









Smurf it right now. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Chip* android icons for a nice supercomputer. 









Im still amazed by how good this looks 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Nyan Cat* What can i say... 









Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Blue Mist* android icons for a misty sparkling feel. 









Make your android bloom

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Hello Kitty* a classic for the girls out there! 









Girly and pretty cute. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Core* bare superuser power to the fullest! 









Very highly detailed. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Radar* android object-detection system icon pack!









Search and destroy. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Gold* precious metal goodness!









Make it look classy. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*** Sample files have 20 icons in them. Now if you interested by the full icon sets (over 700 icons in them)
head over to my site and they're all available for you in exchange for a beer... After making so many icons i don't wanna get drunk, I HAVE TOO!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

*Tha 3D* perfect visual illusion!









another timeless classic. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Anonymous* icon pack is sweeeet!









Just doing it for the lulz. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Gameboy* ゲームボーイ icons is an 8-bit style set that, if used properly will give your a warm fuzzy old school look!









Nice on so many level. 

ADW theme coming soon!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tha Book* icon pack to create a awesome library!









Useful if you read a lot!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*** Sample files have 20 icons in them. Now if you interested by the full icon sets (over 700 icons in them)
head over to my site and they're all available for you in exchange for a beer... After making so many icons i don't wanna get drunk, I HAVE TOO!


----------



## Smok3d

Damn.. these are really nice bro. I will give them a try sometime this weekend.


----------



## VoidedSaint

holy crap bud, i know these had to take weeks, and i do mean weeks to create, great work though, congrats bud on amazing theme packs!


----------



## irishmyles003

Wow, nice work! Can't wait for Tha America themepack. I'll be rocking that for sure.


----------



## s15274n

Hell yeah phlash. Welcome to rootzwiki. You won't get those annoying posts you got at the other 3 letter forum.


----------



## SyNiK4L

wow thx man this is awesome


----------



## ThaPHLASH

S15274n said:


> Hell yeah phlash. Welcome to rootzwiki. You won't get those annoying posts you got at the other 3 letter forum.


hehe, i love this place already 

Thx -Smok3d - SyNiK4L !!!

VoidedSaint These took, literally 18 months to make!!! And are made in such a way that i can still provide constant updates to all pack, which is a challenge in itself....


----------



## bdemartino

ThaPHLASH said:


> hehe, i love this place already
> 
> Thx -Smok3d - SyNiK4L !!!
> 
> VoidedSaint These took, literally 18 months to make!!! And are made in such a way that i can still provide constant updates to all pack, which is a challenge in itself....


You're extremely talented, these would look great in some MIUI theme's! (Some great ideas here to run with for themes too!)


----------



## ThaPHLASH

bdemartino said:


> You're extremely talented, these would look great in some MIUI theme's! (Some great ideas here to run with for themes too!)


Thank you!... and yeah, im actively looking for a MIUI theme expert to team up with....


----------



## SyNiK4L

ThaPHLASH said:


> Thank you!... and yeah, im actively looking for a MIUI theme expert to team up with....


wow..that would perfect...i mean those icons literally would work on any rom. but miui really promotes the icon images...so if u could do that. it would be epic


----------



## TDubKong

Absolutely impressive. WOW!!!! These icons are amazing. I even moved my Hitchikers Guide theme over to put in some of yours. Thats an unheard of lol


----------



## ThaPHLASH

TDubKong said:


> Absolutely impressive. WOW!!!! These icons are amazing. I even moved my Hitchikers Guide theme over to put in some of yours. Thats an unheard of lol


haha, glad you like it...! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ecsnead69

Excellent work!!!!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

ecsnead69 said:


> Excellent work!!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## ras0787

Very Nice! Great work man! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!...

Added "Tha Folder" icon pack... good for a lot of situations...
(See top of thread)


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!!

Just hit you up with "Tha Chip" because its time you turn your android into a SUPERCOMPUTER!
(See top of thread)


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Yup.. just added two new cutie-cute-cute icon pack for the nerdy girls out there...
"Tha Blue Mist" and "Tha Hello Kitty"...


----------



## Chad

Very impressive work, seriously looking forward to some .mtz packs for MIUI!


----------



## eski7399

I can see myself paying for such high quality if they were mtz

DX, MIUI, V6_SuperCharged


----------



## grondinm

created account just to say thank you....so many to choose from will never be bored of icons now...keep those ADW packs coming.


----------



## ThaPHLASH

First, thank you to my supporters... i appreciate a lot!

Second, Added a new set "Tha Nyan Cat" ... total mayem... WTF !?!
hahahhaha


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!..."Tha Smurf" for those who wanna get smurfted onto that smurfin' action!
(See top of thread)


----------



## JB2005

nice looking icons that is a lot of work thanks very much


----------



## Admann

Where do you come up with these ideas...never would have thought to do the Smurfs....

Sent from my TBolt


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!... big welcome to "Tha Core" a freak highly detailed core set that goes soooo well with "Tha Chip" its craazzy!
hope you like it...

(See top of thread)

Thx for tha luv everyone...


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set! "Tha Radar" ...this one just looks mighty fine!

(See top of thread)


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!!!... "Tha 3D" is sooo nice.. i admit thats the one im using right now!!!
(See top of thread)


----------



## Pick_A_Name

Excellent work! Thanks for sharing. I love the chip ones and the wifey loves Hello Kitty. You made the whole house happy


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set! Added "Tha Anonymous" is a fun pack... See top of thread...


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Totally made my own shortcut maker... if you need something free (unlike bettercut) now all you need is "PhlashCut"

check it out!


----------



## Greytest

SyNiK4L said:


> wow..that would perfect...i mean those icons literally would work on any rom. but miui really promotes the icon images...so if u could do that. it would be epic


+1 for sure


----------



## routzong

P3Droid dropped the Bionic wallpapers and it contained a perfect wall for my latest Krom desktop.Check it out!

View attachment 1850


Question on PhlashCut? I have a couple icon sets, but I don't purchase the icon packs, just the raw icons. Appears to me that PhlashCut needs the iconpacks, or am I missing something?


----------



## ThaPHLASH

routzong said:


> P3Droid dropped the Bionic wallpapers and it contained a perfect wall for my latest Krom desktop.Check it out!
> 
> View attachment 2843
> 
> 
> Question on PhlashCut? I have a couple icon sets, but I don't purchase the icon packs, just the raw icons. Appears to me that PhlashCut needs the iconpacks, or am I missing something?


OMG this screen is a monster... wow, good job there!

as for PhlashCut... yes it has to be my icon pack "app" because i have yet to implement a pick from gallery function... i know i suck, but time is a precious commodity and iam investing it in a mega update to all packs so my focus is there right now... but ill get back to adding more to PhlashCut sooner than later...

here a vid to show how packs are used:


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New set!!! "Tha Gameboy" icon pack... (See on first page, its the last one added)


----------



## jayshocka

Great work! Thanks!


----------



## Frankie

Great icons! Is there any chance someone could do a custom icon for me? I have attached the icon I use, but I would like to swap colors. I would like the M in the icon to be white and the rest of the icon to be the blue color that the M is originally.

Would really appreciate it.

Thanks guys! Keep up the good work! Loving these icons.


----------



## Mr Android

The variety of styles here is mind blowing. I will be buying at least a few of these sets. ADW the preferred third party launcher to take advantage of these? I honestly haven't run a third party launcher since ICS came around. Wish you could switch out icons on the stock launcher. 

Great work ThaPHLASH!


----------



## BubbaJoe

Nice work sir

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironhide3.2

how do you install these beautiful icon packs? can i install it on my cm9.1 lww? with stock trebuchet launcher?


----------

